# Diseño de circuitos impresos con KiCad



## felixls (Nov 4, 2009)

Hola a todos, quería compartir con uds. un tutorial sobre diseño de circuitos con la herramienta GPL KiCAD que realicé para los novatos a intermedios.

Felixls: tutorial-kicad

Cubre los siguientes temas:


Diseño de un circuito
Notación de componentes
Lista de componentes
Verificación eléctrica
Creación de la red
Creación de componentes para el diseño
Diseño del PCB
Creación de componentes para PCB
Creación de bibliotecas de componentes
Importación de componentes de EAGLE
Importación de circuitos de EAGLE
Creación de zonas en PCB (planos de masa)
Autorouting
Autoplacement

Espero que le sirva a alguien.
saludos.
Felixls.


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 4, 2009)

Tremendo laburo te mandaste con el tutorial felix, muchas gracias por el aporte, no utilizo el soft pero me guardo el tuto por si las dudas... para linux es una opción muy interesante el KiCad.

Saludos


----------



## ferfila20 (Nov 4, 2009)

excelente trabajado!!! 
apoyando al software libre. 

saludos


----------



## felixls (Nov 4, 2009)

Gracias a los dos, aunque todo el mérito lo tiene el autor de KiCAD y su aporte desinteresado.


----------



## saiwor (Nov 4, 2009)

Excelente, un buen tutorial para empezar... este tuto tiene que ir como destacado...jeje.


----------



## mirkojovic (Nov 10, 2009)

Muy buen tutorial, estuve leyendo otro y la verdad que aburria. Este esta muy dinamico y contiene lo necesario para empezar a trabajar en un proyecto completo!

Ojala la mayoria de nosotros nos tomaramos el tiempo necesario para hacer las cosas como corresponde.

Ya que te intereso el tema, estaria bueno proponer hacer un blog o alguna pagina (yo por mi parte no tengo timepo) para acumular librerias para el KiCad y asi ya ir armando una buena base de datos... que opinan? al fin una libreria con buena cantidad y bien organizada?

Espero respeustas!

Y me encanto la carita qeu aclara.... Si te resulta dificil haber llegado hasta aqui, imaginate lo que me costo explicarte! jajajajja

Es muy cierto!! Ensenar es mucho mas dificil que aprender!


Saludos!!

Mirko


----------



## felixls (Nov 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias Mirko por los elogios 



mirkojovic dijo:


> estaria bueno proponer hacer un blog o alguna pagina (yo por mi parte no tengo timepo) para acumular librerias para el KiCad y asi ya ir armando una buena base de datos... que opinan? al fin una libreria con buena cantidad y bien organizada?
> Mirko



Ya existe esa base de datos y está aquí:
http://www.kicadlib.org/

Además está la página con todas las bibliotecas de eagle portadas aquí:
http://library.oshec.org/

Personalmente, mis bibliotecas las voy subiendo en mi blog junto a cada proyecto.

saludos


----------



## mirkojovic (Nov 10, 2009)

Si las habia visto, pero bueno, se ve q todavia no las investigue demasiado.... Ahora me paso por tu blog >D>D>


Mi idea es implementar KiCad en la escuela en la que trabajo y poner linux. Por ahora estoy ense;ando con el Proteus, que es muy bueno para los chicos pero tiene la desventaja que es en windows y pago. En cambio el KiCad lo veo mas prometedor para el departamento de electronica.

Saludos!

Mirko


----------



## felixls (Nov 10, 2009)

Humm, Proteus tiene muchísimas más funcionalidades que KiCAD, a menos que solo enseñes la parte de diseño del pcb (y hasta por ahi nomás) estos productos no son comparables.
saludos.


----------



## eduardo silva (Abr 11, 2010)

Felixls gracias por el tutorial esta buenazo recien e instalado el kicad y gracias ati he empezado a utilizarlo buen aporte y sigue asi.
Tengo una pregunta como realizar un componente que no esta en la bliblioteca por ejemplo el transistor D1047 , B817 TO-247(3P) y los BD 138 STO-32 te agradeceria que me ayudes con estos te antemano gracias .


----------



## eddingfred (Abr 25, 2010)

saludos amigos alguien me podria ayudar con kicad es que realice un circuito, y diseñando las pistas me di cuenta que en unas de las patas de la resistencia variable tiene una x (o espadin) como podria abilitarlo ya que esa pata tiene que estar conectado. Gracias...

PD: se puede diseñar las pistas en forma manual? como?....


----------



## palajaime (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola Felixis gracias por el aporte de tu tutorial, esta fantastico!.
Por favor explicame como puedo cargar otras librerias en Kicad, no necesariamente de Eagle.
Gracias, 
palajaime.


----------



## patoomnia (Oct 22, 2010)

Disculpen, necesito saber como hacer para que me muestre el pad drill en un plano de masa a la hora de imprimirlo. Muchas gracias


----------



## Nepper (Oct 27, 2010)

vine a ver cómo hacer puentes (crear agujeros, con origen y destino, donde luego ponerle un cable para pasar por arriba algunas pistas)
y me encuentro con semejante manual, que por si fuera poco, estaba lo que yo quería!!

Muchas gracias, y muy buen aporte!


----------



## Ivanovych (Nov 21, 2010)

Muchas gracias me re sirvió, un pasito mas en esto del software libre.


----------



## Oscilador (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola a todos!
He estado buscando en el foro algunos consejos y guías para hacer PCBs y hay cosas
excelentes con las técnicas y los softwares (he optado por el KiCad).  
Lo que quisiera sería que me indiquen es como puedo buscar reglas y consejos pero específicamente para diseñar PCBs con microcontroladores, con todos los problemas de tierras
y ruidos que estos conllevan. (en mi caso con un PIC 16F876).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mdchaparror (Nov 29, 2011)

*Oscilador* Te recomiendo planos de tierra grandes (trata de llenar zonas libres con tierra), los condensadores cerca a los pines de alimentación, si usas partes análogas en tu circuito usa planos de tierra diferente para la parte digital y la parte análoga, generalmente en las hojas de datos de todos los microcontroladores vienen estas sugerencias y recomendaciones,  a demás si puedes usa pista lo mas anchas que puedas (mayor área transversal menor resistencia).

Saludos


----------



## Oscilador (Nov 30, 2011)

Muchas gracias.  Seguiré atento a sus consejos y/o links.
Un saludo.


----------



## palajaime (Nov 30, 2011)

Gracias por tenerme en cuenta. El tutorial es genial!!!, a KiCad no lo cambio por nada.


----------



## Oscilador (Dic 1, 2011)

Hola de nuevo! He estado siguiendo el tutorial y está muy bien realizado, a pesar de que tengo una versión posterior me las arreglo y voy avanzando.  Pero me ocurre un problema que quizá me puedan solucionar, cada vez que quiero guardar el PCB por ejemplo "proyecto.brd" no me lo permite y me dice que no tengo los permisos suficientes para hacerlo en la carpeta que he designado...

Adjunto la ventana con el error.
Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.



Logré solucionar el problema cambiando el proyecto con la misma ruta que los proyectos de
los demos.... (C:\Archivos de programa\KiCad\share\demos\)
quiza sea por que la PC que tengo es la partición de un servidor y haya conflictos con eso...

un saludo.


----------



## merinos7 (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola, he leido un tutorial sobre este programa, y está myu bien ya que no tienes que depender de ninguna licencia, pero según he visto en todos los tutoriales que he visto sobre este programa y fruto de investigar por dicho programa (toquetear por lo botones) no he visto que se pueda simular el funcionamiento del circuito para saber si funciona bien o hace la función para la que está diseñado. ¿Es así? ¿Me podrían pasar algún sofware que pueda simular?

Nota: tnego microsim eval 8.0 pero com sabeis deja simular pequeñas partes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2011)

Así es, el KiCad es para diseño de esquemáticos y PCB, pero no para simular. Para eso usá este:
http://www.simetrix.co.uk/
que es un demo, pero permite circuitos bastante grandes y no tiene limitada la funcionalidad.


----------



## merinos7 (Dic 22, 2011)

Muchas gracias ezavalla, lo que quiero es simular un intermitente con un 555 y a ser posible la alimentación sacarla de una alimentación real de 220V, 50 Hz (el circuito de alimentacion me refiero)


----------



## jimmyc (Sep 1, 2012)

Amigo esta muy bueno el tutorial, pero mi inquietud es... ya tengo el PCB listo, con vista 3D y todo... pero tengo unas dudas acerca de como se saca el circuito impreso para "impirmir" valga la redundancia en el papel fotografico. y como hacer hacer un "mirror" para que cuando pegue la tinta el "nombre" quede al derecho. muchas gracias... a bueno sobra decir que es con KiCAD


----------



## Oscilador (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola de nuevo, el tutorial lo he usado ya 3 veces y está muy bien.  Mi duda es solamente cuando quiero hacer las tierras mas gruesas así como el ejemplo no se como hacerlo.  A ver si me ayudan ahi!
muchas gracias.

Y en cuanto a lo de imprimir pues como es en un papel transparente pues no importa como lo hagas, mientras pongas las letras en la cara que tu deseas saldrán correctamente en el impreso.
un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Sep 11, 2012)

Para cambiar el grosor de las pistas tienes que ir a Design Rules > Global Design Rules y en Custom track Widths añadir las que quieras, luego salen en el desplegable para elegir.
Luego en net classes editor creo que puedes definir que el nodo de nombre tal lleve ancho cual, pero eso yo no lo he hecho, a mano he ido cambiando pistas de ancho.


----------



## Oscilador (Sep 12, 2012)

Exactamente Scooter, gracias por la respuesta. Lo que me parece que debo hacer es cambiar manualmente el ancho de la pista de la tierra para que ésta abarque todo el cobre posible y que se perdería al realizarle el ataque químico, digamos como para que quede así:


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2012)

Entonces eso no es ancho de la pista, eso es una zona.
En la barra de herramientas de la derecha, debajo de la pista está el "Add Filled Zones", lo seleccionas, seleccionas el área a rellenar y a que nodo va a estar.


----------



## Oscilador (Sep 13, 2012)

Gracias Scooter nuevamente por la respuesta.  Ya ubiqué el boton de "Add filled zones", me podrías explicar mejor la última parte de como seleccionar el área y los nodos por favor?? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2012)

¡Uff... cuanta comodidad...!

Veeeengaaa, vaaaaleeee.

Seleccionas la opción de áreas, lo primero que pregunta es a que nodo va, si va a GND lo seleccionas. Luego vas marcando las esquinas de un polígono que contenga el área, para terminarlo haces doble click o lo seleccionas en el menú contextual. Luego te vas al borde del área, abres el menú contextual con el botón derecho del ratón y seleccionas Zonas>llenar zonas. Si tienes la opción de visualización correcta verás tu zona rellena, si no lo cambias para verlo. No me acuerdo donde se selecciona eso.


----------



## Guris (Feb 18, 2013)

Buenas gente.. los molesto con una consulta tal ves me pueden dar una mano, no encontré nada en el manual del KICAD.
    Tengo un diseño hecho en una sola hoja en KICAD, ahora quiero organizarlo mejor usando la herramienta de "Esquemas en Jerarquia".  
     La pregunta concreta es: *¿cómo puedo hacer para mover bloques de componentes que tengo en la hoja principal a la sub-hoja?*, para no tener que hacer nuevamente el dibujo.  No anda ni arrastrando, ni copiando y pegando, etc. 
    Desde ya muchas gracias por anticipado! Saludos


----------



## Guris (Feb 25, 2013)

Bueno gente, ya solucioné gracias a un amigo lo que pregunté arriba, asique hago el aporte porque seguro a otros les pasará, es simple:
*-* Seleccionar el bloque con el mouse y con el click derecho le das "*guardar bloque*", en vez de "copiar bloque". Luego (sin cerrar la ventana) abrís el esquemático .sch en donde querés pegar el bloque y desde la barra de herramientas, le das click en el icono de pegar. (Es igual al icono de pegar de casi todos los programas). 

 Sólo anda así, con el icono, haciendo click derecho por ejemplo No aparece la opción pegar. 
 Saludos, espero sirva el aporte.


----------



## rixa (Feb 25, 2013)

ezavalla dijo:


> Así es, el KiCad es para diseño de esquemáticos y PCB, pero no para simular. Para eso usá este:
> http://www.simetrix.co.uk/
> que es un demo, pero permite circuitos bastante grandes y no tiene limitada la funcionalidad.


Hola, alguien sabe de algun programa gratis para simular el comportamiento de sencillos circuitos, pero que no sea una version demo??..para win.
Gracias y un saludo¡¡


----------



## Nepper (Feb 25, 2013)

rixa dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe de algun programa gratis para simular el comportamiento de sencillos circuitos, pero que no sea una version demo??..para win.
> Gracias y un saludo¡¡


fijate aca
Programas de simulación y diseño de circuitos electrónicos
Mi preferencia es el LTSpice, tomate el tiempo de leer el post que esta todo explicado



que raro, el LTspice no estaba en ese post. Bueno, buscalo por el buscador del foro que hay post que lo explican bien

fijate, es aca
Simulador LTspice (freeware)


----------



## rixa (Feb 25, 2013)

Nepper dijo:


> fijate aca
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programas-simulacion-diseno-circuitos-electronicos-19/
> Mi preferencia es el LTSpice, tomate el tiempo de leer el post que esta todo explicado
> 
> ...


Guay merci, ya lo he instalado...tendre que investigar un poco, pero asi a simple vista parece que casi no tenga componentes... sabes si se deve complementar con alguna libreria de componentes??
Saludos


----------



## rixa (Feb 26, 2013)

rixa dijo:


> Guay merci, ya lo he instalado...tendre que investigar un poco, pero asi a simple vista parece que casi no tenga componentes... sabes si se deve complementar con alguna libreria de componentes??
> Saludos


Ei merci ya encontre la lista de componentes...se ve muy chulo el programa¡¡
Gracias¡¡


----------



## Kebra (Mar 22, 2013)

Bueno, mi primer diseño con Kicad. Lo último que había usado para pcb fue el viejo "PIApcb".

1. ¿Es posible rutear a simple faz?
2. Al imprimir el pcb las pistas no son del espesor indicado. ¿Hay alguna trampita que no ví?


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 23, 2013)

Kebra dijo:


> 1. ¿Es posible rutear a simple faz?



Sí, en el pcbnew fijate en Design Rules -> Layers setup.
Ahí podes habilitar/habilitar capas de cobre.



Kebra dijo:


> 2. Al imprimir el pcb las pistas no son del espesor indicado. ¿Hay alguna trampita que no ví?



¿Especificaste los anchos de pista que vas a utilizar?: Design Rules -> Design Rules. En el cuadro netclasses se puede agregar/quitar nuevos espesores/espaciados y dimensiones de vías, como también editar los valores por default.


----------



## botur (Abr 3, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Sí, en el pcbnew fijate en Design Rules -> Layers setup.
> Ahí podes habilitar/habilitar capas de cobre.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 5, 2013)

Ah mira vos, no me había dado cuenta de que no se podía poner 1 sola capa. Bueno, no te hagas problema por eso, dejalo como de 2 capas y no tires ninguna pista en la capa back(verde) y trabajá solo en front (rojo).
Si estás empezando te recomiendo ver algún tutorial, porque hay que hacer bien el proceso de entrada de esquemático -> enumeración -> netlist -> asignación de huellas/footprints -> netlist -> y ahí recién se puede empezar a trabajar en el diseño del PCB.
Para empezar el diseño del PCB hay que marcar el borde del circuito impreso en la capa PCB_edges, configurar capas, parámetros de trazado (ancho y separación de pistas, tamaño de vías si las hubiera).
En fin:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?&q=tutorial+kicad
hay algunos buenos videos por ahí.
Saludos.


----------



## Jarso (Abr 10, 2013)

He estado mirando el tutorial en la pagina web y me parece genial!! alguien podría pasarme al versión en pdf?? porque el link está roto....


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 10, 2013)

Una guía rápida:
http://sluc.org.ar/sites/default/files/KiCad-es.pdf
y otra a todo vapor:
http://sluc.org.ar/sites/default/files/KiCad_tutorial.pdf


----------



## Scooter (Abr 16, 2014)

¿Alguien sabe si se puede ir actualizando el netlist automáticamente?

La cuestión es que suelo ir depurando a la vez el esquema y el pcb, de forma que añado la información progresivamente, valores de los componentes etc. Cada vez hay que guardar el netlist en el sch y cargarlo en el pcb. No es que sea para morirse pero son unos 8 clicks de ratón. , me gustaría saber si se puede hacer de forma automática o que al menos sea mas directo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2014)

Hasta donde yo sé, no se puede, pero "CREO" que la versión nueva (o en alguna parte lo he visto  ) tiene el "back annotate" que permite modificar el netlist y el esquemático a partir de modificaciones en el PCB y mantener los dos "sincronizados", así que tal vez por ahí vaya el ruido...

*PD:* No sé cuantos clicks son...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 16, 2014)

Si, backanotate tiene pero no lo uso. Suelo ir al esquema y allí poner cosas pero hay que recompilar el netlist y volver a cargarlo.


----------



## Torca (May 28, 2014)

Amigo no anda el enlace, lo podrías actualizari!


----------



## Ardogan (May 30, 2014)

Torca dijo:


> Amigo no anda el enlace, lo podrías actualizari!



¿Me decías a mí?. Los de arriba funcionan todavía, y ya que estamos acá hay una serie de videos en castellano:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1Hs_F1k2mdRVYDtdWd7tQKDZTfxop7np


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Jun 23, 2014)

felixls dijo:


> Y aquí tienen una versión en PDF
> http://www.4shared.com/file/146327870/4d5519b/Diseo-circuitos-impresos-con-KiCAD.html



Al entrar a la pagina de 4SHARED dice "El enlace del archivo que has solicitado no es válido."


----------



## Lucho LP (May 14, 2015)

Compañeros, perdón por revivir un muerto, pero considero que este es el lugar mas apropiado para mi consulta.
Resulta que fui desarrollando en KICAD distintas etapas de un amplificador que quiero armar y ahora que ya probé cada una de ellas quisiera unificar todo en un mismo circuito.
Entonces me encuentro con que ahora tengo cuatro proyectos independientes para integrar en un solo esquemático y no ubico la forma de copiar un esquema de un proyecto y pegarla en otro distinto.
Tendría que hacer eso con los cuatro proyectos, es decir, crear un nuevo proyecto en blanco e ir uniendo las distintas etapas de los otros para finalmente rutear un pcb único que los contenga a todos.
Alguien sabe como hacer eso?
Hay un posteo al en la hoja 2 que habla de algo parecido pero dentro del mismo proyecto, por lo que la situación es distinta y no logré hacer funcionar lo que quiero con esa solución... Hablo concretamente de los posteos  #32 y #33.
Gracias y saludos.-


----------



## palajaime (May 14, 2015)

Aqui te envio el tutorial, cualquir duda no dejes de preguntar, by!


----------

